# Canada Express Entry PR



## sushils13 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I am looking forward to apply for Canada PR. 
I have registered for IELTS which will be next month.
1. I am having 8+ years of experience in IT (5 years India & 3+ years outside India).
2. Education : BE (Chemical)
3. My Spouse is master graduate in Computer science having 6 years India experience & now started working in outside country. 
4. will need to apply for me,My spouse and & kid (2+year)

I would like to know the following: :confused2:
1. Who should be a primary applicant? 
2. Are the points based on which stream we have completed BE/Btech?
3. Overseas experience matter for points?
4. What will be my Job role for application considering I am having IT experience?
5. Does it required for my spouse to take IELTS as well?

Please help me to get clarify above & initiate process.

Thanks,
Sushil


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You should read the guidance on the Government of Canada website. It will detail how you go about applying to Canada, as the process is different than what is required by Australia or any other country.

Have a look at the "Hiw Express Entry works" sticky at the top of this branch.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

1. Who should be a primary applicant? 
A: You should be the primary applicant . Not your wife. 
2. Are the points based on which stream we have completed BE/Btech?
A: No. Just based on Bachelors Degree. 
3. Overseas experience matter for points?
A: No. Overall overseas experience is considered. Not related to which country. 
4. What will be my Job role for application considering I am having IT experience?
A: Depends on the province. In case if you need to go for PNP if your CRS is not high enough. Please check your CRS using the Canada CRS online tool 
5. Does it required for my spouse to take IELTS as well?
A: If your score does not take you a score of close to 470, then your spouse score matters. 
If you score not less than 8 in IELTS listening, then it will be good. Then only it matters.


----------



## canfsw (Jul 8, 2014)

sushils13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking forward to apply for Canada PR.
> I have registered for IELTS which will be next month.
> ...




1. Who should be a primary applicant? 
> Create 2 different EE profiles for each one as primary applicant and other as dependent
2. Are the points based on which stream we have completed BE/Btech?
> No
3. Overseas experience matter for points?
> Yes
4. What will be my Job role for application considering I am having IT experience?
> Read the roles and responsibilities of each NOC
5. Does it required for my spouse to take IELTS as well?
> Not mandatory, but increase your points to be on par with single applicants.


----------

